

ZumoDrive launches Palm webOS and Google Android clients - grourk
http://blogs.zdnet.com/cell-phones/?p=3277

======
iamcalledrob
It's interesting to see that the Palm WebOS is much more attractive than the
Android client.

Is this because it's easier to write attractive apps for WebOS, or is it just
that less care has been put into the Android version?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Probably a bit of both. Seeing as WebOS is based on the HTML/JS model that web
applications are already familiar with, it might have been more obvious to
them how to make it look fancy. With Android, you have to start diving into
how the layout and widget systems work, and requires working with Java and
XML, but it is indeed possible to make things look just as nice.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
OMG The selling point of the Palm WebOS finally takes hold! Wooh that took a
while, I think if a Palm exec saw this post they'd shed a tear of joy.

------
jianshi
Grats!!!!

------
GrandMasterBirt
Is this basically Drop Box?

~~~
sundeep
Not really.

ZumoDrive doesn't use space on your drive for it's storage. It simulates a
network drive as far as your OS is concerned.

Dropbox actually uses space on your drive , and syncs that across your
machines.

So , ignoring local caching done by ZumoDrive , we could think of it being
network intensive , whereas Dropbox is space intensive.

(I could be wrong and would love clarification. Also, 'intensive' is probably
not the word I'm looking for , but I can't come up with a better one now)

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
Hmmm... I like dropbox because it works when you are offline vs online only,
like on the train, then syncs up when you go online.

~~~
awt
Zumodrive has selective sync, so you can keep files local when you want to. ZD
is actually less network intensive than dropbox, because only file metadata is
synced down from the server until you actually access the file.

